# MHD - Millennium Limited



## piggybank (1 September 2014)

Gee, I'm glad we don't have to rely on stocks like this to make money. I originally looked at the Preliminary Final Report that was released to the market today but I think even the experts at the summit of success would have their work cut out on predicting where this stock is going.

However, someone bought nearly $20,000 worth of shares @30c each - (200%) more than the last transaction.

Maybe someone(s) would like to inform us what they think is going on here

The PFR can be read at this link - http://www.stocknessmonster.com/news-item?S=YHL&E=ASX&N=815185


----------



## DJG (1 September 2014)

Why do I get the feeling this company won't be around tomorrow?

Who even floats these bloody things?



> Zhejiang Yanghao Group is a foreign general corporation which includes the businesses of trade , manufacture，R&D and real estate. The main part, Yanghao International Limited is listed in Australia Exchange Market , stock code is YHL in ASX .
> Total investment of Zhejiang Yanghao Group is RMB 700,000,000.00. Construction area covers more than 60,000 M2.The subordinates including 4 companies in China mainland, and three investment companies in Hongkong. Among the 4 companies in China mainland , they are Shaoxing Guangsha Knitting Textile & Garments Ornament Co., Ltd has a monthly production of 50,000 pieces of men and women fashion garments line. Zhejiang Thomas Holding Group is working in real estate development in the provinces of Zhejiang , Jiangxi and Shanxi.
> From the establishment of Zhejiang Yanghao Group, the company holds the criteria  of serving the community and the public and  low-carbon, environmental protection, for people's livelihood as their responsibility. Keeps “Quality, Service, Leading” as the survive and development faith for the company. The company has set branches in USA, Australia ,New Zeland, France , Brasil , South Africa, etc. And with the great sales net, provides a flexible mechanism, structured, fast agile marketing services network. And works according to International Quality System ISO9001:2000.Products have been certified by IEC61215,TUV.
> Zhejiang Yanghao Group will spare great effort to improve the management system, expand the industrial scale, increasing the extension of industrial chain ,create a good public image. We will supply high quality products, efficient marketing network to promote good operation of the Group. For customer and its own development, creating a bright future.




http://en.yanghaogroup.com/about.html


----------



## System (5 September 2017)

On August 31st, 2017, Yanghao International Limited (YHL) changed its name and ASX code to Millennium Limited (MHD)


----------

